
“Modern” SPA Development on Salesforce (React, Typescript, Etc) - cjonas
https://medium.com/@charlie_77818/how-to-build-modern-spas-on-salesforce-4342ca4679d3
======
cjonas
Author Here: I know there are a lot of React / Typescript dev's around here
and I thought some of you might be interested to see how you can bring the
tools & frameworks you're used to into Salesforce.

Hopefully, this shows that you don't have to learn salesforce's proprietary
languages (Apex/Lightning/Visualforce) to start building on their platform.

